

Ask HN: Would you use BnB in Brazil? - LaPingvino

Hello fellow HN'ers,<p>We are thinking of preparing a house for bed and breakfast in Brazil, close to the beach and with lots of sun. We then want to give a special price for you HN'ers. Would you like to stay there when it's ready, and what would you like to pay to stay there?<p>If there are enough people who are going to stay there, it makes it a lot easier to go to Brazil with my brazilian fiancee and start hacking on my international startup and get away from day jobs.
======
pclark
<http://www.airbnb.com/groups/hackernews>

------
c1sc0
I guess you want to make sure you can _really_ convince people that your BnB
is safe, especially when using something like AirBnB.

------
kad
Great idea! :)

